# Washington Breeders



## chaoticeevee (9 mo ago)

Hi! I'm looking to see if anyone on the forum has any experiences with any breeders in Washington they might be willing to share. I'm currently beginning the search for a breeder to buy a puppy from, and since there's apparently quite a few breeders in Washington I was hoping to maybe narrow down the list of people I'd like to try contacting first by seeing if anyone here has any particular recommendations. Breeders I'm particularly curious about are Wysteria Havanese, The Kennel at Burns Gardens, Thistledown Havanese, and Willowbrook Havanese.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

All of the breeders you mentioned are a part of the Cascade Havanese Club: Breeders

I don’t have personal experience with any of these breeders, although I have seen some post to the Oregon Trail Havanese Club Facebook group, in particular Debbi Foust of Wysteria Havanese. Clearly based on her activity, she is extremely involved with showing dogs and the greater Havanese community.

I would suggest reaching out to any of the breeders that interest you to find out about future litters, expected wait times, etc.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Havanese Dreams said:


> All of the breeders you mentioned are a part of the Cascade Havanese Club: Breeders
> 
> I don’t have personal experience with any of these breeders, although I have seen some post to the Oregon Trail Havanese Club Facebook group, in particular Debbi Foust of Wysteria Havanese. Clearly based on her activity, she is extremely involved with showing dogs and the greater Havanese community.
> 
> I would suggest reaching out to any of the breeders that interest you to find out about future litters, expected wait times, etc.


I don’t know Debbi Foust personally, but she owns my puppy’s sire (Morado) and I know she’s active in showing and in the breed club, but no idea about puppy-raising practices. I will say that it’s definitely worth talking to a bunch of breeders to find a good fit— it often seems like there are a lot of breeders around, but then once you start asking questions about their practices, unfortunately that list narrows VERY quickly if you’re looking for someone doing all the right things. Wishing you the best of luck— this forum is a wealth of information in terms of finding and raising your pup!


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

chaoticeevee said:


> Hi! I'm looking to see if anyone on the forum has any experiences with any breeders in Washington they might be willing to share. I'm currently beginning the search for a breeder to buy a puppy from, and since there's apparently quite a few breeders in Washington I was hoping to maybe narrow down the list of people I'd like to try contacting first by seeing if anyone here has any particular recommendations. Breeders I'm particularly curious about are Wysteria Havanese, The Kennel at Burns Gardens, Thistledown Havanese, and Willowbrook Havanese.


The Kennel at Burns Gardens had the own take home a new puppy at 3 months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rainy said:


> The Kennel at Burns Gardens had the own take home a new puppy at 3 months.


Is there a problem with that? 12 weeks is slightly later than average, but I'd rather see later than too early...


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

It is just a statement.


----------



## Rainy (Oct 9, 2012)

Rainy said:


> The Kennel at Burns Gardens had the own take home a new puppy at 3 months.


It is just a statement.


----------

